# Nib and flow issues.



## whteglve (Oct 13, 2014)

I know that this must have been covered already, but I can't seem to find the information. I have a "Navigator" style fountain pen I made for myself with a Bock nib. At first I tuned the nib and everything was great. I keep this pen on my desk at work and someone tried to use it and boogered the nib up. Now my pen no longer writes smooth and evenly. The downward strokes are thin kind of like they used to be. Unfortunately the side to side strokes are fat and real wet. From what I can see, with a desk mounted lighted magnifying glass, the nib is even. I'm real OCD about my pens and this is driving me crazy. 

Could the feed could be bent?
Pen gremlins?


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 13, 2014)

I would disassemble the nib unit, clean it well, and look at the nib tines under a 10x or higher loupe. The coworker most likely used way to much pressure and bent the tines in some way. There are tons on YouTube videos on working out these issues. You might need some supplies. I bought mine here Fountain Pen Supplies - Pen Tuning Supplies | GouletPens.com.

Or you can always buy another nib and call it a day.

Edit: from the sound of the line variation I would say the tip of the nib was bent up causing the tines to compress and lift away from the feed.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 13, 2014)

I agree that if you're getting a really wet and thicker line, the tines are probably spread a bit.  However you would normally notice that more on a down stroke than a side to side stroke so you're situation sounds a bit strange.

As Jonathon suggested, I would take it apart, clean it really well, get a good look at the nib and ultimately reseat the nib in the feed and into the housing.  It's possible that the nib is not sitting on the feed in the right spot if they tried to write with it on it's side and pushed everything out of line.  

Without a loupe in hand, not sure what else to suggest from here. I'm sure others might have some other suggestions.  Shoot a message to Mike or Linda from Indy Pen Dance and see if they have any thoughts maybe?


----------



## Chasper (Oct 13, 2014)

Carl Fisher said:


> I agree that if you're getting a really wet and thicker line, the tines are probably spread a bit.  However you would normally notice that more on a down stroke than a side to side stroke so you're situation sounds a bit strange.



It depends on how you hold the pen.  If your are right handed and the nib is pointing at the same angle of you forearm when you write, then the down stroke should be wider.  If the nib is pointing at an angle anywhere from 30-90 degree from your forearm, then the side stroke will be wider.  If you are left handed, there are several other pen holding techniques that could result in wide cross strokes from damaged times.

Easiest solution, put in a new nib.


----------



## whteglve (Oct 13, 2014)

Sorry, about that guys. I had the directions reversed. Side to side writes correctly. Vertical strokes are the fat and wet ones.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 13, 2014)

Chasper said:


> Carl Fisher said:
> 
> 
> > I agree that if you're getting a really wet and thicker line, the tines are probably spread a bit.  However you would normally notice that more on a down stroke than a side to side stroke so you're situation sounds a bit strange.
> ...




True, hand't given any thought to that :redface:


----------

